# help required in identity please



## slimrob (Mar 11, 2006)

all this talk about abyssinians and possible carriers of the gene/trait prompted me to check a hold-back from last year. he has been sat in my rack quietly waiting for me to get the time and space to test breed. He is from a normal-high yellow mother, and a giant tremper albino male. i dont think he is a abyssinian, however he is certainly not the usual het albino.
anyone have any ideas what is going on here?


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

I don't see what we're looking at.

It's a pretty "high yellow" normal


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Mason said:


> I don't see what we're looking at.
> 
> It's a pretty "high yellow" normal


I was thinking that, but didnt want to be a numpty :lol2:


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

well I think everyone knows leos aren't my thing, wouldn't be the end of the world If I was wrong and i've never been afraid to look a tool.

Slimrob - what exactly are we looking for? Which bit makes you suspect it's anything more than it should be (ie a normal het albino). My very untrained eyes see a normal Leo.


----------



## slimrob (Mar 11, 2006)

what confuses me is that his eyes are as bright as the photo, i know normals have some eye patterns, however his looks almost grey/white in normal light


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

do you have any other het albinos? do they share that eye colour? I don't know enough about leos eyes to comment further if it's just the eyes we're looking at.

I'm pretty sure we've had all kinds of weird and wonderful eye colour and patterns in leos though.


----------



## slimrob (Mar 11, 2006)

sadly it has obviously become more pronounced over time and have moved all other siblings from the mating on, however i still have the parents, 
what prompted me was looking at the abys on rons site, and remembered this one's eyes.


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Its a high yellow we have one that looks almost the same who produces rev stripes and albinos. ill find a pic

here ya go


----------



## slimrob (Mar 11, 2006)

thanks
however has any one observed eyes as bright as his
i have just searched the gecko forum and have found some interesting articles of a trait called shatter pattern eyes.
and a second very informative article re the eclipse trait-search for "shatter"...makes interesting reading.


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

slimrob said:


> thanks
> however has any one observed eyes as bright as his
> i have just searched the gecko forum and have found some interesting articles of a trait called shatter pattern eyes.
> and a second very informative article re the eclipse trait-search for "shatter"...makes interesting reading.


The eyes are normal.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

i'm pretty sure thats normal too, some random pics lifted from our photo bucket, all of geckos we either have now or have had in the past.














































all have the same eye pattern as that.


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

just looks like a normal high yellow to me, nothing peculiar about him sorry. could just be the way the light catches his eyes that makes them look brighter but his look the same as every leo ive got bar my albinos


----------



## slimrob (Mar 11, 2006)

ok thats settled 
thanks for the help


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

my fav eye of all tiime



















and squint, another leo


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Faithhhhhhhhhh - that leo is bloomin lubby  Me likey him


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> Faithhhhhhhhhh - that leo is bloomin lubby  Me likey him


You can keep liking hun he is the daddy of the rev stripe we have up for sale


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Me does likey - shall be drooling over him very muchly


----------



## slimrob (Mar 11, 2006)

freeky thats also a great eye, i love some of the pics that have come from this, they could be abstract art
any more from someone else?


----------



## Kirstyx (Mar 13, 2008)

slimrob said:


> all this talk about abyssinians and possible carriers of the gene/trait prompted me to check a hold-back from last year. he has been sat in my rack quietly waiting for me to get the time and space to test breed. He is from a normal-high yellow mother, and a giant tremper albino male. i dont think he is a abyssinian, however he is certainly not the usual het albino.
> anyone have any ideas what is going on here?


 
Veryyyy Pretty Leo. Its eyes are absolutly Gorgeous :mf_dribble:


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i've seen on a us forum that quite a few people describe eyes like that one in the original post of slimrob's









they were described as a shatter pattern, and that the gene that causes it can throw out random partial eclipses, like blizzards can


----------

